# Does anyone shoot a 6x lens for 18m?



## Nick72 (Aug 14, 2020)

I've always shot a 4x lens in my scope.

Never more, never less.

Recently I've been wondering if a 6x might not suit me better.

Thing is I shoot 18m most of the time, and I get the impression 6x lenses are normally for longer distance shooting.

Does anyone shoot a 6x lens for 18m?


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I've been shooting a 6x for this indoor season.... seems to work just fine!!!!!

It comes down to your personal preference. My advice - get a 6x lens and try it... You'll know the answer to your question within a few practice sessions!!!!


----------



## Nick72 (Aug 14, 2020)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> I've been shooting a 6x for this indoor season.... seems to work just fine!!!!!
> 
> It comes down to your personal preference. My advice - get a 6x lens and try it... You'll know the answer to your question within a few practice sessions!!!!


I think I will. Thank you.

Did you find you needed a clarifer with the 6x?


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Nick72 said:


> I think I will. Thank you.
> 
> Did you find you needed a clarifer with the 6x?


I need a clarifier for anything over 3x....


----------



## Aleatorian (Nov 13, 2017)

For Target, be that 50m/18m or a 1440 round, I've always shot a 6x lens. My first year of shooting a compound (5 years ago) I did this without a clarifier, however after that I went to my shop to try clarifiers. Ended up settling on a #1.5 (Ice Blue) clarifier for my Specialty Hooded Pro Peep as this was the best compromise between the pin being blurry and the target being blurry.

Tried the #2 but even though the target was really clear I found it hard to aim as I couldn't make out the pin.

For WA Field I use a 5x lens and still use the #1.5 clarifier


----------



## George182842 (Mar 25, 2021)

I like the way the target looks with 6x for sure.. the added movement you see takes a little getting used to.


----------



## I'M DK (Jul 4, 2012)

6x outdoors & 29mm scope, no clarifier. 2 to 101 yards
8x indoors & 36mm scope, #1 clarifier in a specialty archery peep. 20 yards

Everyone's visual & mental perception is unique & you need to find what works for you.

DK


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

The X number is only part of the equation, you need to also consider the distance between the lens and your eye. A 4X for an archer with a long draw length and long sight extension might look the same as an 8X with a short DL and short extension.

It’s pretty much meaningless to take advice on lens power from someone without taking the distance factor into consideration. You need to try different things and decide what works best for YOU.


----------



## Nick72 (Aug 14, 2020)

Stash said:


> The X number is only part of the equation, you need to also consider the distance between the lens and your eye. A 4X for an archer with a long draw length and long sight extension might look the same as an 8X with a short DL and short extension.
> 
> It’s pretty much meaningless to take advice on lens power from someone without taking the distance factor into consideration. You need to try different things and decide what works best for YOU.


I currently shoot a 4x with my 9 inch bar fully pushed out, wishing I had a longer bar - which is why I'm thinking I might like to try a 6x.


----------



## tenswanted (Sep 28, 2020)

Paige Pearce shoots an 8x indoors and she seems to shoot pretty well 😉. I’d probably go crazy seeing all that movement though…


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

tenswanted said:


> Paige Pearce shoots an 8x indoors and she seems to shoot pretty well 😉. I’d probably go crazy seeing all that movement though…


see Stash's comment above


----------



## Butcher BBQ (Dec 31, 2016)

I shoot an 8x for indoors and have tried 6 and 5x. I did go back to the 8X.


----------



## Seth234 (Sep 10, 2019)

Nick72 said:


> I currently shoot a 4x with my 9 inch bar fully pushed out, wishing I had a longer bar - which is why I'm thinking I might like to try a 6x.


Pull that bar in a couple inches , and you’ll shoot better scores. There’s a reason NONE of the top shooters run a 9” bar all the way out. If it were as more accurate as many think and say, I think the best in the world would be doing it.


----------



## Steve72xring (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm shooting a 6X indoors and outdoors. Thinking about trying a 8X


----------



## Azriel (Aug 3, 2015)

I shoot cbe large scope with 0.75 diopter lens and green clarifire specailty archery. Scope to peep distance is little bit over 31inches. Target is clear, and 0.19 peep too. Sight bar is at second hole( about 2 inches )-shibuya ultimate standard sight. Shoot same config indoor, outdoor, field, 3d


----------



## bowitup30 (Aug 30, 2021)

tenswanted said:


> Paige Pearce shoots an 8x indoors and she seems to shoot pretty well 😉. I’d probably go crazy seeing all that movement though…


I’m fixing to find out, cause I run a 6x and gonna try an 8x. I run a 6x and a purple verifier. Eyes are different from people to people. I have a clear pin, and target is clear as well.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

Nick72 said:


> I've always shot a 4x lens in my scope.
> 
> Never more, never less.
> 
> ...


 i shoot a x4 for everything but with sight bar close in to the bow. 29 3/4" draw length. 

i have tried the x6 i found my accuracy was better but consistency worse. 

how far out is your sight bar? if u r able to move it out more it would help simulate what the x6 would be like.


----------



## Fliegender (Jun 9, 2021)

*SWITCH said:


> i shoot a x4 for everything but with sight bar close in to the bow. 29 3/4" draw length.
> 
> i have tried the x6 i found my accuracy was better but consistency worse.
> 
> how far out is your sight bar? if u r able to move it out more it would help simulate what the x6 would be like.


Indoors 20 yards, I was shooting a 6x with fully extended 9" bar. I now use a 8X with a clarifier (3) and the bar at mid extension. Much better. Got used to the movements, got more stable and more accurate.


----------



## Fliegender (Jun 9, 2021)

This said, I also need more light in the pin, because if the (big) target is clear, the pin gets blurry... I will try settings with a verifier.


----------



## Fliegender (Jun 9, 2021)

so 8X lens, number 3 clarifier, but a 0.10 pin that is not ideal (blurry or disappearing)...


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I've tried two 6X lens. Both exceptional glass, not plastic. No clarifier needed for 20 yards. Beyond 20 yards I needed a clarifier.
Extension bar set to 7" with my 28 1/2" draw...

Didn't really see enough difference and returned to 4X lenses in all target bows...


----------



## enderson (Apr 21, 2015)

tenswanted said:


> Paige Pearce shoots an 8x indoors and she seems to shoot pretty well . I’d probably go crazy seeing all that movement though…


Like she mentioned though it was more about the size of the circle she's aiming at. I've been shooting an 8X for years now for the same reason, it's just a nice sized bigger circle to point at. Not sure where it actually ends up magnification wise considering distance from sight and all that but playing with a 6X and everything looked so small. 

Sent from my SM-F916U using Tapatalk


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

I think there’s a lot of archers shooting 6x for indoor, I know I’m not one of them 4x outside then 2x indoor I’m a lot more relaxed with a 2x for indoors


----------



## HawaiianTarHeel (Jun 23, 2014)

I don't know if anybody else has this issue but I have REALLY bad eyes. I'm SUPER near sighted. Like if I don't have contacts in or glasses on I literally can't read a stop sign from like 4 feet away near sighted. It's gnarly. Been that way since I was little. Of course with eyes like this I just had to take up hobbies like baseball, skateboarding, photography, and archery where eyes are everything hahaha. That said, Here's what I learned recently about how clarifiers/scope lenses work for my eyes.

I always shot a 6X at 20yd and loved it but it just wasn't quite enough zoom for me. My near sightedness screws with my ability to see at far range really bad. When I wear my glasses, I'd liken the view to a 4X scope lens vs 0X with nothing in. But if I put in contacts it gets closer to a 5/6X (just as far as making everything bigger). So I was having this huge issue with my sight picture where I wanted to go up to an 8X (which I just ordered last night from Down Range) but I couldn't see my reticle because the other thing with my eyes is they are very particular on what I can see clearly. I get that starry look to street lights at night and stuff like that so anything I'm not focused on is really blurry. I'd always heard, higher the lens power, higher the clarifier and shot that way my whole life. So I knew it was going to get worse if I went to 8X/1.5 - 2X Clarifier...

So I contacted Specialty Archery and spoke with Cheryl who told me that she would try to just scrap the clarifier and go way smaller on the peep. Her comparison was "Think of it like this, you know how when you squint it makes things clearer sometimes?" and me being a photographer it clicked. Aperture is aperture. If I shoot a photo with the aperture on my camera wide open it's blurry around the subject. If I stop it down to really small, say for a landscape shot, it lets in less light and everything is clear. LIGHTBULB. 

An hour later I had a regular old $5 1/16" peep in the bow with no clarifier from my local shop. Drew back and everything was CRYSTAL clear.. I was amazed. Went right back upstairs and ordered just the regular aperture set for my 1/8" Specialty peep so I could interchange them and I've since settled on the 3/64" as a good fit. I'm going to test it with the 8X when that shows up but from what I've seen, as far as shooting indoor at 20yards, I have zero use for a clarifier rather than that smaller peep. I did have to make myself a little light for my scope lens but once I got that soldered up it's been perfect. Cheryl's the best!!!

All in all, I can't shoot indoor with anything smaller than a 6X to be honest but I really think it's my eyes that cause that. Either way, I agree with the other replies saying to try it out. You can get good cheap lenses nowadays. I'm excited for my DRO lens to come in. $60 for the lens is a risk I'll take to see if I can help myself out with a bit more zoom. Plus, depending on the housing you're shooting, you can find 6X lenses in the classifieds all day long sometimes. Just don't be afraid to take that clarifier out and go way smaller on the peep. I never thought that was my solution but boy was I wrong hahaha.

Good luck! 🤙


----------



## ziemerjp (Sep 24, 2021)

i use an 8x with a 1.5 clarifier to get the best results but that’s different for everyone pending on your eyes. i love 8x for indoor. i also use a dot and not a fiber.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

6X for every thing from 10 yd. to 80 yd. use a Tru-Spot 1/4" grind & a 3/32" peep aperture. Has never been a problem.


----------

